

Twitter blames its users - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2008/05/30/twitter-blames-its-users/

======
jorgeortiz85
scoble is a big crybaby.

this is the difference between a hacker and a non-hacker.

a hacker at twitter described a scaling problem in purely technical terms--the
load on their servers is worst when a lot of updates are generated, and a lot
of updates are generated when people with a lot of followers tweet in rapid
succession (among other things).

<http://dev.twitter.com/2008/05/youve-got-qs-weve-got-as.html>

a non-engineer takes this purely objective statement of technical fact and
turns it into a personal affront. twitter did not "blame" scoble. they stated
the facts. scoble chose to be offended (wrongly, imo).

~~~
BrandonM
He's also quite obviously a self-centered braggart: _sure sounds like blaming
their best users, and very specifically, me, since I’m the only user with more
than 20,000 followers that behaves this way._

Yep. It's all about you...

